# Global Sim Card 4 cheap calls?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have just been catching up with Meandering Moby, and it seems he bought a Global sim card with an I.o.m number, which he says is very cheap to run, he says about £6 a week to keep in touch with G.B. Being as we r going for 3 months, and last time we went it cost £100 to keep in touch by mobile, wondered if anyone out there had used one. Wouyld be grateful for any info.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frechfancy

We have been using an international sim (leichtenstein number) for some time now, used to be 0.35 euro/min, now 0.39 euro/min. No probs, works very well and also useful in the UK because it selects strongest cell signal so can often make calls where your O2 or Orange etc. sim might not have a good signal. It costs more for people to call you (about 50p/min) but you don't pay for incoming calls anywhere in Europe. The IOM cards are cheaper for other folk to call you as they have a UK number but they're more expensive to you to call out from. You takes your choice........


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Ken and Jen, where did you buy it from, and how much is it please


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sim*

Hello and good morning

If you are visiting several countries then at a guess a global SIM is for you. If you are visiting just one or two countries, then there are several options.

My choices are these.

1) Based in Italy for a long time - so I have obtained an Italian "Pay and Go" SIM. All inbound calls and text messages are free. Calls made whilst in Italy are at the TIM Italia rate - approx 12p per minute.

2) Vodafone passport - all inbound and outbound calls are buject to a 75p connection fee. Then no further charges if within "my free minute" allocation. I have 750 included any time minutes per month. The included minutes (when used overseas) apply to calls to the UK and any inbound (I think)

Now for people phonimg me....

1) They first dial a local rate number available ffrom http://callchecker.moneysavingexpert.com/
then they come through to the Italian mobile. The caller pays peanuts - I pay nothing!

Rapide561


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi Rapide 561, thanks for info, i am justn going to France for 3 months, what would you recomend to use there


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*Global Sim Card 4 cheap calls*

Hi I have a oneroam sim card. check it out at www.oneroam.co.uk . cost 27p per min to ring UK.

Keep Rolling


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

If my maths is correct oneroam have an exchange rate of e1.20 to the pound!!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hello and good evening

For France - I suggest a pay as you go SIM - buy on ebay or various dealers in the UK.

Then look on the net for "cheap international phone calls."

You will find various providers like the one I mention above. Everyone is a winner then - you are not charged to receive calls, your folks at home are paying a BT/National/Local rate call to connect to you.

For a starting place, look at www.internationalcheapcalls.com

You just need to remember to tell your folks the number to dial. If they dial directly to a French mobile they will pay about 33 p per minute.

Look at the attached for some pricing examples

http://www.downloads.bt.com/pricing/UKInternationalprices.pdf

Enjoy your trip!

Rapide561


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frenchfancy

In reply to your query, we bought our card from Ebay, it's a Riiing card, several members on this forum use them and no bad reports yet. You can buy them at lots of places, here is an example:
http://www.freedom-mobiles.co.uk/riiing-international-roaming-sim-card.html


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We've had the riiing sim card, brilliant !! Costs you .39 euro cents to call anywhere and you don't pay if people ring you (that's the best bit :lol: )

We bought ours from ebay, if I remember correctly it came from Bradford, cost £25 and came with €15 on it.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

riing looks good, but is there a time they have to be used in? Can't find anything on the website about this.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the info .re cheap calls via your mobile when abroad. If anyone does not already know this please be aware that you must not buy a Global sim card as that is Carphone Warehouse, and your mobile will not work if out of the country. I have just bought a sim card from www.freedom-co.uk (RIING) for £29.99 which includes 15 euros of credit. You just have to get your phone unlocked and put new sim in, if all your phone numbers are on your phone and not your sim, they will all still be there. Probaly most of you know all this, but just in case you are like me and did not know the score, it might be useful info.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Amendment to my last message. Sorry i did give no give you all the correct web address for Freedom. It is Freedom-mobiles.co.uk Gentleman called Scott is very helpful, and will actually ring you back almost immediately if you have any queries. Sounds like good customer service for a change


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I've had a look at the freedom web site & it looks as thought they charge 29p per min plus a 19p connection charge, is that a set up charge or a charge on every call?

I have just ordered an international card from 0044 who charge 26p per min & as far as I can check no set up charges.
It has a UK number & charges 12.6 peak & 11.8 off peak 

Hope we've done the right thing!

You get a bit boss eyed trying to read all the terms & conditions!


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi Billym, That is just a set up charge, not an ongoing one.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi Billym, That is just a one off charge, but there are many options and you can get bogged down with all the info. Just went for the easiest and the most reasonably priced. Don't want to pay the Vodafone charges of 75p. Frencfancy


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

Ended up ordering 0044 as it will be delivered to us in France.

We will post our opinion when we have made use of it.


----------

